# Nondocumented upgrade for Dishplayer?



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

About a week or so back, I noticed that the way the Dishplayer was handling reminders had changed. In the past, when I set a reminder, I would select the remind button and get a screen with two radio buttons, the lower being to switch to the selected channel/program. I could not go directly to that choice, using the up arrow took you to the top menu item first. Now when I get that screen, and use the up arrow, it goes directly to the lower radio button. 

I don't see any change in either the receiver or webtv software to warrant this. do they make minor changes that are not reflected by new software revisions?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Both my DPs still go to the upper check box first, but when I drop down to check the lower box and then hit 'Done', I get a long delay before anything happens. Have you noticed this?


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

That was the way mine used to work. Now it goes directly to the lower box. I don't really pay attention to the resulting delay. I have been so used to waiting for it, I can't say whether it's any faster. I'll try it today and see what happens.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nick _
> *Both my DPs still go to the upper check box first, but when I drop down to check the lower box and then hit 'Done', I get a long delay before anything happens. Have you noticed this? *


Nick, I just went back and set a timer for this morning. As I had mentioned, it allowed me to go directly to the switch channels selection. In addition, the response was MUCH quicker. Rather than clicking on continue and waiting for 4-5 seconds for a response, I got the Done button in less than a second. As I had said, I'm not aware of any change in software, my machine just starting doing it a week or so ago. I like it.:hurah:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2002)

Go to the system info page. Is the word "Leviathan" anywhere on it? 

Odyessey 5 viewers will get this.


----------

